# Tea Leaves



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

I have not used them personally but here are the instructions. I don't know which site I pulled these from as I have created a folder full of various info. It was either on Shrimpsider or Crustahunter more than likely

Black or Green Tea (IMPORTANT do not use flavoured tea blends, buy organ teas only)

contains anitbacterial and antifungal tannins


Dosage : brew according to instruction on package. Have the first brew yourself or throw it away and use the second brew in your tank.

1ml of tea to 1 l of tank water, change 25% of water every other day and re-dose with the respective amount of tea (second brew, as before). You should be able to see some results after two weeks of treatment, stop re-dosing tea then and resume your normal water changing routine.



Myself I prefer IAL, alder cones or Catappa bark instead...much less trouble to go through


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

Does this mean brewing the tea, then adding it to the water? I was thinking about just putting some leaves into the filter for whatever that's remaining in the leaves, then take it out before I sleep or something similar to that xD


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

Is this to treat a disease outbreak or just as preventative medicine?


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

ScarletFire said:


> Does this mean brewing the tea, then adding it to the water? I was thinking about just putting some leaves into the filter for whatever that's remaining in the leaves, then take it out before I sleep or something similar to that xD



You use the tea itself, not the leaves. That's why the directions say '1ml to 1l'. You make the first cup, drink it or throw it out, then make the second cup. The second cup is what you use in the tank, probably because it is a weaker solution.


Puddles this is more for outbreaks. For preventatives this is what IAL and alder cones are more used for, but the thing is it's the tannins of these items that contain the antibacterial antifungal properties so if you leech them out by soaking first, you defeat the purpose.

List of some things to use for bacterial infections (just natural items I'm listing)

Alder cones
green dried walnut leaves
catappa leaves
catappa bark
dried banana leaves
cinnamon sticks (organic True or Ceylon cinnamon, NOT Cassia cinnamon or any decorative cinnamon)
willow bark (goat, pussy, violet, or crack willow)


----------



## AquaPipes (Jun 4, 2012)

So how do these "anti-bacterial" leaves affect the bacteria that makes up the biological filtration in your tank?


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Now that I don't know but none of those remedies are going to completely wipe out bacteria, good or bad.


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

It's as a preventive medicine. I drink a lot of tea because midterms are getting really stressful, so I thought I should make the most out of the tea leaves as I end up with a handful of it at the end of the each day.


----------



## pinoyghost2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I use/sell Indian Almond Leaf tea bags. 

I take a teabag and pour hot water over it, in a 4l plastic bottle...don't use boiling water as it will distort the bottle, good hot tap water is OK. I let it stand for 2 days until its turned all brown, shake it a few times to keep it mixing/steeping. I have used this in all of my tanks (tiger/Taiwan/CRS and Bettas) including the Taiwan baby breeder box.

It makes the water a bit softer and adds the bacterial fighting properties of the IAL.


----------



## Shrim'n (Feb 27, 2013)

ravensgate said:


> I have not used them personally but here are the instructions. I don't know which site I pulled these from as I have created a folder full of various info. It was either on Shrimpsider or Crustahunter more than likely
> 
> Black or Green Tea (IMPORTANT do not use flavoured tea blends, buy organ teas only)
> 
> ...


 where did you get your cone from?


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Hmm I don't think old tea leaves are poisonous if left overnight......I've drank old oolong and jasmine all the time the next day.....seems fine lol


----------



## abc (May 18, 2004)

mulberry tea is good, and you can used the leftover leaves to "feed" the shrimp as you would any boiled vegetable.


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

Bananariot said:


> Hmm I don't think old tea leaves are poisonous if left overnight......I've drank old oolong and jasmine all the time the next day.....seems fine lol



if only humans and shrimp were identical your plan would totally work


----------



## abc (May 18, 2004)

PuddlesAqua said:


> if only humans and shrimp were identical your plan would totally work


Just saying: it works for mulberry. I get organic and my shrimp like munching on the leaves and though I have not poured tea extract into the tank, the tea leaves themselves sometimes give the water a green tint


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Shrim'n said:


> where did you get your cone from?


I get mine from msjinksd on here, check the sponsor area


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

PuddlesAqua said:


> if only humans and shrimp were identical your plan would totally work


Lol I totally read it as his dad doesnt drink old tea leaves cause I just assumed the only thing old people would do with tea leaves would be to make tea and drink it. 

Didn't interpret it as his dad does aquarium stuff too xD


----------

